# HTML Weiterleitung



## josDesign (2. Juni 2002)

Hallo erstmal!

 Ich habe leider vergessen, wie die Weiterleitung über den HTML-Header funktioniert!!!

Ich kenne jetzt nur noch den folgenden( im META-Bereich):

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=neueseite.html">


es gibt da aber auch so einen, den man direkt ganz oben auf die Seite schreibt (PHP ? ich weis nicht). Den Teil, den der Server oder der Browser als erstes ausliest?

BItte kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Schnitz (3. Juni 2002)

??????????????????????

Wie jetzt? Für HTML ist die META Angabe das Richtige.
Andere Möglichkeiten gibts viele. Per JavaScript, ASP, PHP...
Welche Sprache hättens denn gern?

Also:

JavaScript:

<script language="JavaScript">
window.location.href = "neuedatei.htm";
</script>


PHP:
<?php
header("Location: http://www.neues.de");
?>


ASP:
<%
response.redirect "neueseite.htm"
%>


----------



## josDesign (3. Juni 2002)

*Danke Schnitz!*

Ich schulde dir was. 

Achja, ich habe die Weiterleitung mit PHP und ASP benötigt


----------

